# I need a McVitie's Chocolate Digestive!



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

I have such a craving just now for a McVities Chocolate Digestive, one or ten would do, it's just as well there are none in the house or I would scoff the lot.
I don't understand this as my wife has a big bar of Dairy Milk in the fridge, but, that just won't cut it, I don't want it. (Plus, I like my cojones as they are  she'd remove them with a blunt knife if I touched her chocolate ).
One digestive would do, I'm not greedy (aye right, not much ) Anyhoo, what I want to know is, why does it hurt so much to be good?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got two packets in the kitchen - you can have one of mine! 

I've discovered that, if you're good long enough then the cravings really do disappear! They have for me, at least - those packets have been there a fortnight and just haven't appealed yet. I've also got some hobnobs, unopened! I think I am still a little too obsessive about good numbers, so that overrides the desire to go a bit mad at times, although I do have treats occasionally.

p.s. my Mcvities are plain chocolate...


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2010)

Thought you meant cause you were making a model with them or something lol, see how immune im coming to thinking proper lol x

Ive got some rice teas or fig rolls if you like ha


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've got two packets in the kitchen - you can have one of mine!
> 
> I've discovered that, if you're good long enough then the cravings really do disappear! They have for me, at least - those packets have been there a fortnight and just haven't appealed yet. I've also got some hobnobs, unopened! I think I am still a little too obsessive about good numbers, so that overrides the desire to go a bit mad at times, although I do have treats occasionally.



Doesn't work like that for me. There are never any biscuits in the house. Even after just buying a pack or two! I have absolutely no control if there are any around. It's the same with me and crisps. 

Andy 

p.s. Now off to the Banting & Best. I hear there are some going cheap and I don't want to miss out.


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Doesn't work like that for me. There are never any biscuits in the house. Even after just buying a pack or two! I have absolutely no control if there are any around. It's the same with me and crisps.
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. Now off to the Banting & Best. I hear there are some going cheap and I don't want to miss out.



Nothing is cheap in the banting and best put i'll have you know .


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Doesn't work like that for me. There are never any biscuits in the house. Even after just buying a pack or two! I have absolutely no control if there are any around. It's the same with me and crisps.
> 
> Andy



I am totally the same, so much so that her indoors has stopped buying the treats that I like (biscuits and crisps). She knows I won't touch her Dairy Milk (for previously stated reasons) and she buys the boys chocolate chip cookies, which I have never liked. But OH LORD, I could kill for a Digestive right now! Sad or what?


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've got two packets in the kitchen - you can have one of mine!
> 
> I've discovered that, if you're good long enough then the cravings really do disappear! They have for me, at least - those packets have been there a fortnight and just haven't appealed yet. I've also got some hobnobs, unopened! I think I am still a little too obsessive about good numbers, so that overrides the desire to go a bit mad at times, although I do have treats occasionally.
> 
> p.s. my Mcvities are plain chocolate...



Your sentiment and offer are appreciated Northie but I'm sorry I don't do plain chocolate, it's wrong. Milk choc or better still Galaxy chocolate.........mmmmmmmmm.......... drible, drible.
AAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 14, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Your sentiment and offer are appreciated Northie but I'm sorry I don't do plain chocolate, it's wrong. Milk choc or better still Galaxy chocolate.........mmmmmmmmm.......... drible, drible.
> AAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!



Go on have a bit of her Dairy Milk...she'll never know 

Teeheee

Bernie x


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Thought you meant cause you were making a model with them or something lol, see how immune im coming to thinking proper lol x
> 
> Ive got some rice teas or fig rolls if you like ha



I would also like to thank you too Steffie, but rice teas or fig rolls, barf, sorry, must be CHOCOLATE, CHOCOLATE, CHOCOLATE.

I think I should have been born a girlie for that reason alone MMMMMM.......CHOCOLATE.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 14, 2010)

what about the caramel chocolate digestives, just found a packet, they are surely in the top league of biscuits!


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 14, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> what about the caramel chocolate digestives, just found a packet, they are surely in the top league of biscuits!



MMmmmm MMMmmmmm defo top of the list...I was doing alright till i came on this thread...i have a pang of the munchies now 

Bernie xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 14, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> MMmmmm MMMmmmmm defo top of the list...I was doing alright till i came on this thread...i have a pang of the munchies now
> 
> Bernie xx



Just opened a packet, and unfortunately the bottom three were stuck together, oh what to do!!


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Go on have a bit of her Dairy Milk...she'll never know
> 
> Teeheee
> 
> Bernie x



I am not that brave or that stupid Bernie, she counts the squares! Honest! 
Suicide is not in my repertoire!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 14, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Just opened a packet, and unfortunately the bottom three were stuck together, oh what to do!!



Well you can start by answering your front door!

<Andy drools waiting for the door to open>


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> what about the caramel chocolate digestives, just found a packet, they are surely in the top league of biscuits!



Sorry Rossi, they are not for me they're just to sweet (did I really say that?) and hurt my teeth.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 14, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> I am not that brave or that stupid Bernie, she counts the squares! Honest!
> Suicide is not in my repertoire!



Split the bar into the segments and shave each of the segments just a little bit? You must be able to get the equivalent of one or two pieces without her realising?

Andy


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 14, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Split the bar into the segments and shave each of the segments just a little bit? You must be able to get the equivalent of one or two pieces without her realising?
> 
> Andy



Like your style...or eat the lot and replace it with another. Remember what it looks like now though so you can replace it as is 

Bernie xx


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Split the bar into the segments and shave each of the segments just a little bit? You must be able to get the equivalent of one or two pieces without her realising?
> 
> Andy



She would ask who did it and why her bar of chocolate had been interfered with!
Plus, Cadbury's is not my favourite, it will do in a pinch, but the chocolate to die for is Galaxy...mmmmmmm....... creamy!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

See how diabetes concentrates the mind! I bet all our IQs take a 50 point leap when we are diagnosed!


----------



## bev (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's one on me and it wont affect your BG.Bev


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Like your style...or eat the lot and replace it with another. Remember what it looks like now though so you can replace it as is
> 
> Bernie xx



Bernie you are so wonderfully devious! the only problem is the nearest shop is 4 miles away and the boys are in bed. My conscience does not allow me to leave them (Swmbo is at work) alone.


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> See how diabetes concentrates the mind! I bet all our IQs take a 50 point leap when we are diagnosed!



Hahaha That would make me cleverer than the Vorderman then 

Bernie xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

bev said:


> Here's one on me and it wont affect your BG.Bev



Stop taunting the poor man bev!


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

bev said:


> Here's one on me and it wont affect your BG.Bev



THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU.


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 14, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Bernie you are so wonderfully devious! the only problem is the nearest shop is 4 miles away and the boys are in bed. My conscience does not allow me to leave them (Swmbo is at work) alone.



Lol...shame...the seeds been planted though if there's ever a next time. I had to look up what Swmbo meant though lol! I thought thats a funny name  now i am that little bit wiser...i think my IQ had sky rocketed 

Bernie xx


----------



## bev (Sep 14, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Lol...shame...the seeds been planted though if there's ever a next time. I had to look up what Swmbo meant though lol! I thought thats a funny name  now i am that little bit wiser...i think my IQ had sky rocketed
> 
> Bernie xx



Does it stand for 'she'll wack my ********* off'?


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Lol...shame...the seeds been planted though if there's ever a next time. I had to look up what Swmbo meant though lol! I thought thats a funny name  now i am that little bit wiser...i think my IQ had sky rocketed
> 
> Bernie xx



I would never dare call my lovely wife that to her face, I would get the disapproving look that I know only to well. (Being basically a bit of a bad lad at times)


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2010)

cadburys have just started doing choccie biccies with  choccie one half shortbread the other very m m m x


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 14, 2010)

bev said:


> Does it stand for 'she'll wack my ********* off'?



NO!!! She Who Must Be Obeyed, Bev.

But if I ate her Cadbury's your version might be closer to the truth.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 15, 2010)

Last week I was in a similar predicament, every-time I opened the cupboard door a packet of Tunnocks Caramel Wafers was staring back at me, I resisted temptation until Saturday and decided to eat one, I thought being 4.3mmol on the meter was a good excuse as any to indulge!  Toby.


----------



## RWJ (Sep 15, 2010)

Before I was diagnosed I didn't touch sweets after a meal, usually cheese and biscuits. See now every time I see biscuits/cakes I could eat the lot!!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 15, 2010)

That biscuit just looks so lickable!!! maybe thats the way forward - soggy screens though!


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 15, 2010)

I never realised the people posting on these boards could be so cruel, that picture has got me salivating and I do not even like chocolate digestives!


----------



## bev (Sep 15, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> I never realised the people posting on these boards could be so cruel, that picture has got me salivating and I do not even like chocolate digestives!



SORRY!Bev


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 15, 2010)

bev said:


> SORRY!Bev


Only kidding!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm with Andy, I can't have them in the house or I'd eat them all. But I used to love Lemon Puffs and Chocolate Hobnobs. Yumm.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 15, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Chocolate Hobnobs. Yumm.



I am in total agreement...........so oaty..........mmmmmmmm


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my God, I'm ravenous.


----------



## Monarda (Apr 21, 2015)

*Make your own*

I have just made my own chocolate digestives.
My son bought me some bars of 100% cocoa solids chocolate. Melt the choc spread it on the McVities cool in fridge. Choc is quite bitter but, hey, the result is spectacular.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Monarda. Feel free to introduce yourself in Newbies section, add more recipes, ask questions, whatever you like.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2015)

You can keep your milk choc suggestives - I'm with Northie - must be dark choc.


----------



## Jimbo (May 23, 2015)

trophywench said:


> You can keep your milk choc suggestives - I'm with Northie - must be dark choc.



Sorry! they are just WRONG!!
I know dark chocolate is better for us all but it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2015)

Jimbo said:


> Sorry! they are just WRONG!!
> I know dark chocolate is better for us all but it just doesn't do it for me.



Hehe!  Hi Jimbo, how are things going for you?


----------



## Jimbo (May 23, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hehe!  Hi Jimbo, how are things going for you?



Still in the land of the living Northie, but sadly  my health has gone west again.
I have been suffering angina pains again for a couple of months and need to go back into hospital for tests to find out why and if they can do anything for me. I am having a CT Angiography next Thursday (28th May) as the (hopefully) final diagnostic so that the Specialist and Consultant can determine what, and if they can do anything about it. 
At the moment (and for the last couple of months) I have been managing things with the help of more medication (I rattle when shaken these days I am taking so many tablets,  around 30 a day  but it lets me carry on working (carefully) and have a reasonable quality of life, I just need to take care and not get too excited about anything.
All in all though I am ok, I am maintaining my weight at 14 stone and my HbA1c and cholestorol numbers are all in the good range (which keeps the DSN and my Doc happy).
Basically all I can do is get on with it and hope for the best, and keep lurking 
Hope you guys are all well!


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the angina Jimbo  I hope all goes smoothly with the angiography and that they can sort something out for you - let us know how things go.


----------



## Jimbo (May 23, 2015)

Will do Sir!

Just a little peeved that I went through the triple by-pass for what appears to be for nothing now, hey-ho, life goes on!


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2015)

Jimbo said:


> Will do Sir!
> 
> Just a little peeved that I went through the triple by-pass for what appears to be for nothing now, hey-ho, life goes on!



I can understand that!


----------



## Vicsetter (May 24, 2015)

I like the dark choc digestive spread with peanut butter (does that decrease the BG spike? haven't tested that).


----------



## Michael12420 (May 24, 2015)

I hate peanut butter with a vengeance bordering on all out war.  When my brother-in-law visits I make him eat it outside, and in a wind blowing away from the house.


----------

